# Problème réseau entre Mac (Big Sur) et Windows 10



## Anouchkange-1 (17 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un réseau avec 4 macs (petite entreprise). Pour utiliser Windows, nous utilisons Parallel Desktop.
Un des ordinateurs sert de serveur (les données sont stockées dessus), tous les autres se connectent à lui. Tout marche très bien entre Mac. Cela se complique lorsqu'on passe sur Windows :
Nous avons besoin d'accéder aux fichiers du Mac depuis Windows. La version de Windows est 10 (Parallel en version 16 - mais problème identique sur la 17). Le Mac (qui sert de serveur) est sous Big Sur (macbook pro avec puce M1).
Sur Windows, j'ai configuré la découverte du réseau, le nom de réseau Workgroup...
Sur Mac j'ai activité le partage de fichier, partage SMB, vérifier le nom du groupe de travail Workgroup.
Mais rien n'y fait, le mac n'est pas visible depuis Windows. Windows voit bien les autres windows par contre (ceux qui sont émulés sur les autres Mac), il voit le propre Mac qui l'héberge, mais c'est tout, pas le Mac (serveur).
Quelqu'un voit-il le problème ?
Merci d'avance,


----------



## Anouchkange-1 (18 Février 2022)

Je précise que dans les réglages réseaux de Parallel, j'ai activé "réseau ponté"  et non "réseau partagé" comme cela est recommandé. En effet, lorsque j'active "réseau partagé", je ne vois même plus les PC du réseau local.


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Bien que je ne sois pas spécialiste en réseau, il me semble que les disques mac, depuis Mojave, dont formaté au format APFS, format qui n'est pas connu ni reconnu par Window.
Il existe peut être une solution, chez "Paragon" il y a un logiciel qui permet à window de gérer l'APFS,  à Voir je n'ai jamais essayé.


----------



## kasimodem (18 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Le protocole de découverte de réseau de Windows est spécifique, il ne fonctionnera pas forcément sur Mac, surtout avec le firewall intégré des Mac.
Mais en fait peu importe, ce que tu veux c'est juste accéder à un partage, pas visiter tout ton réseau.
Dans l'explorateur Windows, quand tu es sur "Ce PC" à gauche, clique sur "Connecter un lecteur réseau" en haut et tu entres \\nom_du_mac_serveur_smb\nom_du_dossier_partagé_smb et tu coches "Se reconnecter".
Selon les droits d'accès que tu as mis sur le dossier partagé depuis le Mac, soit ça fonctionne automatiquement, soit il faut entrer les identifiants du compte autorisé à accéder.

EDIT : le formatage du disque n'a rien à voir, car on parle d'accès réseau SMB, ce qui est indépendant du type de disque source.


----------



## Anouchkange-1 (21 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un peu galéré en indiquant \\nom_du_mac_serveur_smb\nom_du_dossier_partagé_smb puis j'ai fini par indiquer \\IP de l'ordinateur serveur et ça marche nickel. Merci beaucoup !


----------

